# Re-tattooed them 5 days before show, is this okay?



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I goofed on my first ear tattoos a month ago, and when I looked in the sun wih a flashlight today, nothing was there! I redid them today. I pressed harder with my tong tattoer, til O saw holes on the top side, used more ink, and a tooth brush, and topped it with baking soda, as someone suggested. So I Have to wash them by Friday. They are mostly white. Will the ink wash out of the holes if I do it that early? I can't show blue-green does! I waited 10 days last time, and it didn't work. Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've done a kid at a show and another a week before.. Just don't use alcohol on the tattoos and they should be fine  even if they do have green on them, it's not a big deal


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've done a kid at a show and another a week before.. Just don't use alcohol on the tattoos and they should be fine  even if they do have green on them, it's not a big deal


 Ok, that makes me feel better. The last time I did the tattoos, I swabbed the ears very well with alcohol jist before the tattoo. Maybe thst was the problem. This time, no alcohol.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

never heard of baking soda... we use the same thing tattoo artist us. Its kinda like a Vaseline in a tube. Anytime is fine but if they win you will need to wash it off so the judge can see em  good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rosebayridgefarm said:


> Ok, that makes me feel better. The last time I did the tattoos, I swabbed the ears very well with alcohol jist before the tattoo. Maybe thst was the problem. This time, no alcohol.


I use alcohol to wash before hand too  you want to be sure it's clean 
You just don't want to use it after ok the ink


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> never heard of baking soda... we use the same thing tattoo artist us. Its kinda like a Vaseline in a tube. Anytime is fine but if they win you will need to wash it off so the judge can see em  good luck!


I've heard it raises the bumps :shrug:


----------

